# Hypoglycemia



## Shannonbell (May 18, 2013)

Does anyone have episodes of hypoglycemia?

I have noticed if i don't eat regularly, especially within 1 to 2 hours after waking I will start to feel awful. If i go and eat i will start to feel better within an hour. I get where i can't think and start to feel spaced out. It also happened the other day in home depot. I went and grabbed a chicken sand. and in a little bit i slowly started to feel better. It also seems to bring on anxiety.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes. Ever since I can remember I have felt like this if I don't eat. Weak, shaky, spaced out, anxious. If I was out I'd grab a chocolate bar as a quick fix. (Not a good idea co's that sets the cycle up for another crash)
My hubby used to laugh at me when I self diagnosed myself as having hypoglycemia, but now it makes perfect sense and it can be related to hashimotos!

http://www.naturalendocrinesolution...-between-hypoglycemia-and-thyroid-conditions/

The best thing to do is keep a balance. Try not to eat foods high in sugar, don't skip meals - ever, and eat frequent small amounts throughout the day. 
If you haven't already, get your blood sugar levels tested just to be sure that it's not diabetes.


----------

